

China: new global advocate of capitalism? - emmett
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/06/chinasyria-fact.html

======
okeumeni
I just don’t see how this relates to technology.

~~~
biohacker42
It may not be technology but it is very interesting.

China arguing for open markets and deregulation isn't just ironic. There's a
fascinating paradox here. Is openness going to win and China democratizes, or
is the world's future in free-trading dictatorships?

